# صور بمناسبة عيد نياحة البابا كيرلس



## peterpop (6 مارس 2011)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس*

* بمناسبة عيد نياحة ابينا وحبيبنا الغالى البابا كيرلس*
* رجل الصلاة و شفيع الطلبة *

*




*

*



*

*



*




*



*

*



*


























 *



*

* شكرا ليكم*
* وشفاعتك معانا يا بابا كيرلس*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

جميلة جدا الصور دي
كل سنة وانت طيب يا حبيبي
متضايقة ان عيدك في الايام دي
مش هنعرف نروحلك وسمعت ان الدير هيتقفل النهارده
تسلم ايدك وميرسي ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

*بركه صلاه
قداسه البابا كيرلس
مع الجميع 
آمين*
شكــــــــرا
للصور الجميـــــــــــله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*تصميمات روعه جدا

ميرسي ليك بيتر​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*تصميمات جميلة جداااااااا
ميرسى ليك يابيتر
كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابويا وحبيبى 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2011)

جميلللللللللللل

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## peterpop (7 مارس 2011)

*اشكركم كتير على ردودكم الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارككم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## vetaa (7 مارس 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا اغلى بابا كيرلس
ومعانا دايما بصلاتك 

شكرا على الصور الجميله دى
*


----------



## tena.barbie (7 مارس 2011)

صور حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة جدا جدا

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وربنا يدينا بركتك يا قديس يا عظيم


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2011)

*حلوووووووين اوى شكرا ليك

احلى تقييم
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب
وبركته وشفاعته
تكون معانا كلنا
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطول​*


----------

